# 2.8 nos?



## brett1220 (Mar 16, 2011)

So my friend wants to install NOS on his 99 A6 2.8quattro so will blow the engine? Has anyone had any experience with this setup? 
Thanks.


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

in my opinion this is not the best engine for NOS, I don't think the engine will last long with such quick power increases without doing serious upgrade to engine, rods, pistons, etc, 
I would sell 2.8 and get something else, with turbo 2.7t, or go with 1.8t


----------



## brett1220 (Mar 16, 2011)

yeah thats what i thought but can you still put it in for the fun of it? even if you shoot some NOS in for a few seconds will it cause damage?


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

brett1220 said:


> yeah thats what i thought but can you still put it in for the fun of it? even if you shoot some NOS in for a few seconds will it cause damage?


it is your buddy choice, and his car, 
in my opinion even few seconds of NOS for that old engine and auto transmission it is risky , something will give , there was post couple years ago on other Audi forum dude who put NOS into his A4 1.8T without doing any mods to engine, he blew his auto transmission on the second run, then engine gave up tensioner seized and timing belt broke .. that was the end , he couldn't afford to keep it he sold for parts..


----------

